# Desperate, system hard locks,INTEL  [WORKAROUND]

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Hello fine gentoo users.

Since couple of days i have problem with the system hard locking (even Sys Rq doesn't work). Now could someone point me on how could i troubleshoot it??  I already ruled out some stuff like hardware (memory is fine, even CAS latency for the same supported speed on that chipset is better than the previous stick). I didn't compile any staging drivers (i suspected them so i rebuilt my kernel (2.6.34) without them). I have nothing in my logs (or should i set it up for such things to be logged? ). My system is on a btrfs file system but it was locking up the same on ext4. Also the temperatures stay just fine under 50C (when under heavy load under 70C)

Please help, i don't know how to get rid of it since it strikes me at most inconvenient moments...Last edited by BenderBendingRodriguez on Tue May 25, 2010 5:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

sounds like hardware problem.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> sounds like hardware problem.

 

It may be but how could i find out what is causing those hard lockups? And i wouldn't suspect hardware problems since it doesn't happen very often, mostly when the system is under heavy load when i am compiling and only when i am changing some things like settings that will push it even harder. If i for example like now browse the web while compiling it is completely fine but when i will start messing with configs etc. i am risking that it will lock up and i suspect some drivers failing...

----------

## madchaz

what exactly are you doing when it locks up?

If you are messing around with system config, it could well be you that's causing the problem.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

I guess i found out but it would be useless to post a bug. The intel driver is to blame. For example when  i log out Xorg locks up completely and i can't do anything beside Magic Sys Rq. It doesn't lock up anymore since i turned off desktop effects but i would really love to use it...

P.S. It was locking up at various times, sometimes all by itself when doing nothing (not moving the mouse pinter but compiling), switching windows when desktop effects were turned on.

----------

## madchaz

intel cards aren't really ment to fun fancy visual effects. That's probably what causes the issue.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Well yeah but with the earlier xorg i had no problems. Or maybe it is that i got the whole system compiled with gcc 4.5.0  :Smile: 

----------

## madchaz

I just had an idea. Did you check if your CPU's heatsink is properly secured?

If it moves a bit of the termal paste is gone, overheating could cause the kind of behavior you describe and might be resolved by the time you can look at the temperature in the bios.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Not really, it is a netbook so i can't practically mess with the heatsink. It still locks up if i activate desktop effects, if not i can work 20 days without a hard lock up.

----------

## MotivatedTea

If you're using kernel mode setting (which I think is now mandatory on newer kernels?), try getting rid of any framebuffer in your kernel options. I have a desktop with an old Intel graphics card, and until I did that, I got a hard lockup every time I tried to enable desktop effects. Getting rid of the framebuffer made the problem go away for me. Also see if any of the settings on these pages helps:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Well the weird thing is that i DO have all the framebuffer options disabled (which can be found in Xorg.0.log)

----------

## cach0rr0

checked to make sure drm/dri is working as expected?

```

glxinfo |grep -i render

```

if you see 'software rasterizer', there is a problem

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> checked to make sure drm/dri is working as expected?
> 
> ```
> 
> glxinfo |grep -i render
> ...

 

Well i never had problems with hardware acceleration. Here's the output

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20100328 2010Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2

But i noticed something and i am not completely sure if there is connection with that whatsoever.

That is some part from /var/log/kdm.log (mind i have NO ERRORS at all if desktop effects are disabled meaning i don't have these weird intel_bifmgr_gem errors) and additionally if it freezes (hard locks) i can't even use Magic SysRq

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X: intel_bufmgr_gem.c:909: drm_intel_gem_bo_unreference_locked_timed: Assertion `((&bo_gem->refcount)->atomic) > 0' failed.

expected keysym, got XFLaunch1: line 28 of pl

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X: intel_bufmgr_gem.c:918: drm_intel_gem_bo_unreference: Assertion `((&bo_gem->refcount)->atomic) > 0' failed.

expected keysym, got XFLaunch1: line 28 of pl

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

While /var/log/messages is full o wlan messages and nothing about any errors...

----------

